# CB Radio Aid



## Rizzoni

Anyone have thoughts on modern uses for CB radios? Beyond the use by truck drivers.....how could a CB radio aid the average person?


----------



## Neuromancer

If you have a converter for wall to car jack power, you can hook one up in your room and hear crazy stories?


----------



## netandtim

From my experiences, quite a few people still use them in areas not specifcally covered by cell phone networks - mostly for family communications, though. If out in the fields or off the beaten path and need help, you can reach your house if you have a base unit. For folks that get caught in blizzards, they can also use them to call for assistance.


----------



## akira

Does putting your antenna really high up help with reception? If your at a house and want to reach people 3 miles away on the freeway would this work?


----------



## Zeek38

How do you call for assistance?


----------



## Binary Encryption

akira said:


> Does putting your antenna really high up help with reception? If your at a house and want to reach people 3 miles away on the freeway would this work?


Your CB antenna should be minimum just high enough to clear your building. Now for the tech stuff CB modulation is carried over a "wave". You only can get one wave out of your antenna unless you put it ABOVE 75ft then you can get your second wave hence farther/stronger signal. So the answer is yes higher does help but you have to go above 75ft for it to help and good luck with zoning laws. Now you could use a Directional antenna for longer jumps.


----------



## Binary Encryption

Zeek38 said:


> How do you call for assistance?


CH09 Police/Medic


----------



## JeepHammer

I live in farm country, and we still use CB's quite a bit, Although 'Push To Talk' seems to be making some large inroads into the communications around here.

Since we are in a 'Secondary Market', the cell phone companies don't have overlapping coverage, meaning if one cell tower goes down, we are screwed!

Lots of 'Dead' spots too.
------------------------------------

In the event of mass power loss, like hurricane, tornado, flood, ect.
(and we are in 'Tornado Alley' and just had severe flooding this spring, so it does happen)

The cell phone towers won't operate long on emergency generators simply because no one will be able to get to them to refuel them.

Home or vehicle based CB radios will have limited range, but do well for 'Fill In' communications, and unlike Cellular based communications, you aren't charged by the second and it's much more difficult to track the transmission than with a Cellular phone.
-------------------------------

Correct, Channel 9 is the 'Emergency' channel, but virtually no one monitors it anymore.


----------



## ktm

Rizzoni said:


> Anyone have thoughts on modern uses for CB radios? Beyond the use by truck drivers.....how could a CB radio aid the average person?


Cb is great if your near populated areas, interstates, etc. Cell phones are going to be useless if the shtf. Ham radio offers more in the way of reliable communications, greater range, clarity, less bs.


----------



## Tex

CBs are also good if you are traveling with other vehicles. When we go on church trips, it's good to have a chase vehicle for emergencies a CB is great for coordinating stops, altering routes, and warning of problems on the road.


----------



## D Baize

CB could also be organized into listening/warning networks. Useing group meetings in local communities for organizing.


----------



## George_H_M

IMHO CB's are better then GMRS/FMRS Radio's but not as good as HAM Radio. CB's are still good for many local uses . But if you are looking for more comm options look into getting a HAM ( Amateur ) Radio Operator's License.


----------



## Binary Encryption

In most areas of the usa cb is dead. Some guy with a 29ltd cobra is not going to out talk the 13,000 people with in a four miles radius running converted 10meter to cb radio running 15,000w kickers talking to people back home in Mexico. Cb is wonderful I loved my many years over the road, but abuse has pretty much killed yet another good thing. Kind of like bulletin board Rambos.


----------



## ke4sky

*CB is good mostly because alot of people have them*

On road trips I monitor CB Channel 09 : 27.065 MHz and Channel 19 : 27.185MHz on my scanner for info on road conditions along with GMRS 462.675.

On ham radio I scan 146.52, 146.55 and 146.58 on 2 meters, but I actually do most of my over rthe road chat on 5371.5 on 60 meters or 7255 or 7258 on 40 meters.


----------



## replicant

Isn't it illegal in some areas to drive with a scanner?


----------



## TechAdmin

What is the maximum range of a CB radio?

Always had a CB in my vehicle with a Firestik.


----------



## Binary Encryption

Dean said:


> What is the maximum range of a CB radio?
> 
> Always had a CB in my vehicle with a Firestik.


avg is 3 to 5 miles stock. With the right radio/amp/ant/weather/sunspots you could talk around the world not legally mind you but you "could".


----------



## ENIGMA6

CB can be quite useless unless you can contact a trucker to make a call for you. Very few people have base stations or mobile units in many areas. If you live in a cell less area, you might find more usage, but Ch.9 is, sadly, not monitored anywhere as far as I know.


----------



## kd4ulw

replicant said:


> Isn't it illegal in some areas to drive with a scanner?


Most states have an exemption written in for those with an Amateur Radio License that allows for scanners while mobile.


----------



## 101airborne

ENIGMA6 said:


> Ch.9 is, sadly, not monitored anywhere as far as I know.


Actually in some areas Law enforcement still monitors channel 9. In many areas R.E.A.C.T still monitors channel 9 as well. Not as much as say 20 years ago but some.


----------



## Caribou

Actually, having a few radios on a frequency that nobody in the area uses can be beneficial for security within your group.


----------



## azrancher

Motorola i855 IDEN cell phones, you used to be able to buy them for $5.00 on Espray, they are 900 MHz spread spectrum channel selective, I've had contact up to 7 miles away.

*Rancher*


----------



## TheLazyL

replicant said:


> Isn't it illegal in some areas to drive with a scanner?


If the scanner has the capability of receiving frequencies licensed for use by Law Enforcement then yes in some states it would be illegal.


----------



## terri9630

ENIGMA6 said:


> CB can be quite useless unless you can contact a trucker to make a call for you. Very few people have base stations or mobile units in many areas. If you live in a cell less area, you might find more usage, but Ch.9 is, sadly, not monitored anywhere as far as I know.


We use cb's all the time around here. Cell service is spotty and it makes it easier call, or be called, in our area. Unless you and the other person both pay for a land line. My BFF lives across the street from me and while it's only a 6 acre walk from my place I have 3G service and she gets one bar and drops calls at her place.


----------



## TheLazyL

TechAdmin said:


> What is the maximum range of a CB radio?
> 
> Always had a CB in my vehicle with a Firestik.


I live in a wooded, slightly hilly area. Antennas are mounted in the attic above the garage. Our tests show we can have reliable communications at:

GMRS 2.98 miles. (Handheld radio)
FRS 1.02 miles. (Handheld radio)

VHF/2 meter .87 miles (1 watt, no repeaters, Handheld radio).
CB SSB 4.0 miles. (vehicle mounted radio with external antenna).


----------



## bkt

Radio wave propagation works much like light: it tends to be line-of-sight. Range depends on antenna height, having a low standing wave ratio (SWR), and transmit power. (Trophospheric ducting, sporadic E, satellite communications, etc. are another topic.)

Using a 5 watt VHF radio connected to an antenna in my attic, I can reliably hit a repeater located on a mountaintop just over 25 miles away.

If using CB, I would recommend getting a SSB CB radio - one with the stock 40 channels plus 40 channels in the upper sideband (usb) and 40 in the lower sideband (lsb). Using single sideband dumps the full power of the radio into a narrow frequency range which can help extend range.

No matter what kind of radio you're using, make sure you have good antennas. Any radio that doesn't let you swap out the stock antenna for a better one should probably be avoided.


----------



## sgtusmc98

I have considered, and would like to get a CB but considering all I haven't been able to justify a SSB CB. I don't intend to use it much or talk on it at all but would like it for listing to on the road for traffic issues emergency or other. However the truck I would put it in isn't the one that we travel in and my wife would have a cow if I put one in her car. I can get away with my 2m hf and mag mounted antenna but that's pushing it.

In response to earlier reports of distance on 2m. With 50 watts and an antenna above my roof 35' up and I am in a good location I reliably hit repeaters over 60 miles away. I keep trying to hit repeaters farther to the south west for tornado purposes but haven't yet.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Ps the truck would be the bug out or shtf vehicle so it makes some sense to be in there and I'd listen when I drive but there isn't much CB traffic here.


----------

